# Anyone from Malaysia here? ecspecially KL?



## FistBumpClothing (Dec 19, 2013)

im looking for a cheap t-shirts supplier and printing service here in kl.


----------



## Sarafye19 (Sep 21, 2013)

Check out my fb bro


www.facebook.com/mupphet
www.instagram.com/mupphet
[email protected]


----------



## AntonioLWilliams (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry i am not in Malaysia but i am belong in Singapore. And you know Malaysia and Singapore are those country which are look like a colic . I wanna got the info about *t shirt printing Singapore* , So that i can handle my business properly. Thanks


----------



## AntonioLWilliams (Jan 30, 2014)

AntonioLWilliams said:


> Sorry i am not in Malaysia but i am belong in Singapore. And you know Malaysia and Singapore are those country which are look like a colic . I wanna got the info about *t shirt printing Singapore* , So that i can handle my business properly. Thanks


jackets, windbreakers, sport jersey, uniforms, towels, bags, caps and apparels. Varsity and letterman jacket, zip hoodies and pullover hoodies.
t shirt printing Singapore


----------



## bashful eric (Nov 20, 2013)

FistBumpClothing said:


> im looking for a cheap t-shirts supplier and printing service here in kl.


We are Internet-based T-Shirt printing and supplies company. We provide quick and easy solutions to your Custom Made apparel and printing requirements.

Our printing techniques are such as Screen Printing, Heat Press, Sublimation Transfer, CMYK and Embroidery.

Free delivery within Malaysia for orders more than 50 pieces. Special arrangement needed if your location is in rural areas. Please inform us when seeking quotation.

Email [email protected] your specification today and let us quote your next printing project


----------

